

Improving Malware Detection in Firefox - mandalar12
https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2014/07/23/improving-malware-detection-in-firefox/

======
mandalar12
The metadata Firefox is sending to Google about the unsigned binaries or
binaries signed by an unstrusted party include [1]:

\- The target URL from which the file was downloaded, its referrer URL and any
URLs in the redirect chain.

\- The SHA-256 hash of the contents of the file.

Because of privacy concerns I would rather this feature not be opt-out.

[1]
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Security/Features/Application_Reput...](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Security/Features/Application_Reputation_Design_Doc)

